# High rise roof vents



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the building vents on the 45 story highrise I have been bringing up for there final open air breathing! 

These pictures capture just 1/3 of all vents. This one was fairly simple. This area comprises of three 6" no hub risers and one 4". The offset toward the top of the one 6" is to get around a scupper drain that will be brought out with a quarter bend on a 45* and caught with 45* to bring it down the center of the 6" and 4", stopping 6" above the ground.


----------



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

Vents on the opposite side of this courtyard. Two 6" and a 4"vent coming up and over. You will also see the 3" scupper drain running alongside the 4". This was my creation and it was alot of fun to do! Me and a helper did both sides. 

Thank you for looking.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Great looking work, you must get paid by the hour!


----------



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

I have alot of pride in my work! I had to make sure my foreman knew he made the right choice putting me in charge of this project.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

All your work on this job has looked real good, keep it up!


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes I agree very clean. I'll be lining those in 15 to twenty years 

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Yes I agree very clean. I'll be lining those in 15 to twenty years
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone



Ya because you have to line vents
All the time right


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Sure do actually my company is one of the only ones who does continuous vertical lining on roof drains, VTRs and condensate vents and lines

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Band aids


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Band aids


 yes ones that last 50 yrs hmm


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Work looks good Gasket. 

A few pointers, c.o.'s are a little high. We usually install them close to the base of the stack. That will make cabling or video inspection a little easier in the future. 

I can't see riser clamps at the base of the vents, maybe they're there; I just can't tell from the pictures.

If you could have manifolded some of the vents together, that would reduce the number of vents that had to be brought straight up. In the future, that will save you time and materials; less pipe and fittings to haul up to the roof, less drilling with the hammer drill, fewer anchors, fewer clamps, etc.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Also not mocking or tearing you down but hopefully they never need to be inspected all of the offsets would be a nightmare for cctv

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Also not mocking or tearing you down but hopefully they never need to be inspected all of the offsets would be a nightmare for cctv
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


When I was an apprentice and they'd let me go on my own I'd always go hog wild on fittings, now, try and find out ways to not use them.


----------



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Also not mocking or tearing you down but hopefully they never need to be inspected all of the offsets would be a nightmare for cctv


Where they come up at the top is only the beginning of the nightmare! Each 6" Vent is a collection of multiple vent systems just below the floor. I imagine the whole highrise plumbing is going to be a nightmare for any service technician in the future. 



Tommy plumber said:


> Work looks good Gasket.
> 
> I can't see riser clamps at the base of the vents, maybe they're there; I just can't tell from the pictures.
> 
> If you could have manifolded some of the vents together, that would reduce the number of vents that had to be brought straight up. In the future, that will save you time and materials; less pipe and fittings to haul up to the roof, less drilling with the hammer drill, fewer anchors, fewer clamps, etc.


Thank you!

Yes there are riser clamps. They might be harder to see right off the bat because they are Proset clamps. Looking more like a white collar.

Just below the floor, where these vents come up, is a mess of manifolding /bringing together of a bunch of vent systems for their final VTR. I suppose we could have done a big manifold with the remaining vents up there, since 6" handles quite alot of DFU's. But at the same time, being that this is a highrise I think the stacks are close to maxed out with fixture loads...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

titaniumplumbr said:


> yes ones that last 50 yrs hmm



Your robbing people of their money if your lining vents. I've taken out vents that are over 50 years old and they look as new as the day it was installed.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Your robbing people of their money if your lining vents. I've taken out vents that are over 50 years old and they look as new as the day it was installed.


 as have I but when the buildings are near the ocean and allowed to dry out and become wet again season after season then they weaken and develop cracks.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

3" taken from a high rise 22 yrs old


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Then do it right and replace it, like I said a band aid


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Then do it right and replace it, like I said a band aid


 ha ha with what?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Then do it right and replace it, like I said a band aid


 ha ha with what?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

No hub


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Anything you put in will breakdown or rot within 50 yrs or so ... So anything you replace with will end up being replaced later

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It's called job security for the next generation. I can see using your bandaid for a significant underground where it would be a huge interruption to a business to replace piping, but come on man aren't you a plumber? If so be one


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> It's called job security for the next generation. I can see using your bandaid for a significant underground where it would be a huge interruption to a business to replace piping, but come on man aren't you a plumber? If so be one


 I am a plumber but I'm also a restoration specialist! If you know what you are talking about that's fine but I'm guessing you have never witnessed lining done the right way huh. My so called band aid strengthens the pipe and I can line and reinstate one of the VTRs within two weeks where as you could never hope to accomplish that feat by tearing out every floor and replacing ci with pvc or new ci sooo.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Just my opinion man, and yes I have witnessed a lining, it is interesting to watch and like I said has a time and a place. That being said , as a industry we can't keep putting linings in every time anything fails.you keep doing what your doing that's fine, you are licensed to do so. My opinion of these products is mixed, and I think the long term scenario is these products will take away the work of plumbers on large scale projects, not to mention the work of the people who will do the patch up of walls. Great product for slab work but I think that's what it should be limited to. Again my 2 cents, I mean no disrespect to what you do.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I had a liner take an underground repipe taken away from me a couple months back. Major fast food chain soda drain rotted out years ago because it was originally done in cast iron. Instead of saw cutting the floor they had their maintenance man put in a pump and dump it into the mop sink out back. Of course with the soda dumping in there it rotted out as well. 
We were all set to cut the floor open out front and repipe the soda line in PVC and repipe the mop sink in cast iron when they found out about lining. The local inspector didn't want to line anything but allowed them to line the cast out back but the soda drain out front had to be replaced with PVC to the point of dilution. 
The company doing the lining did the straight main and charged the owner for it. When asked about the branch where the mop sink ties in they said they couldn't do trap so the floor would have to be opened so they could line the pipe before the trap and we would have to put in a new trap.
When the inspector asked how they would handle where the branch ties into the main they said they run a cutter through to open up the wye. He then asked how they would open the tee wye for the vent and they answered with "ummm......"
Long story short, the floor is going to be saw cut and all the piping replaced including the freshly lined main.
This was in Massachusetts so cast iron is required in commercial except the soda drain and hair wash sinks.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah a good liner will do pre and post inspection and take into account any re instatements necessary. But I agree replace with PVC or new ci when possible which we do.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

